# The Little Miami Trail, and a visit to Cycles Gansaari



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

<H3>The Little Miami Trail, and a visit to Cycles Gansaari</H3>

Independence Day weekend found our family visiting my parents in Xenia, Ohio. Usually, we make this trip over the Christmas holidays, and since we were going out this time in warm weather, I made sure to bring my new Quickbeam along. 

One of my cycling goals on this trip was to explore some of the bike trails in and around Xenia. I had been north to Yellow Springs (mainly to go to Youngs Jersey Dairy) several times, but had never ventured south of town. 

Another goal was a bike shop visit. Ever since I heard about Cycles Gansaari opening in Dayton, I'd wanted to pay them a visit. Two years ago they were closed over the Christmas Holiday. Last Christmas they were moving to their new location just south of Dayton in Springboro, OH. I was hoping this trip would be the charm. 

I decided to join the two goals by riding south on the trail until I got close to Waynesville, and then cut west to Springboro. The Quickbeam would be a good bike for the ride, using the 17t fixed cog I had recently added. I had also switched brakepads to Kool Stop salmon, and they weren't completely adjusted, giving loud squeals every time they were applied. 











Friday morning dawned cool and clear, after miserable heat and humidity earlier in the week, and tremendous thunderstorms the night before. 









Shade and water trailside in Xenia. 









Heading south towards the courthouse, the trail runs between Rt. 68 (N. Detroit St.) on the right and Shawnee Park on the left. 









Xenia Station. Restrooms, water, tourist information and the hub of several trails. 









The entrance to the station. 









Parking, wide trails and plenty of bike parking around the station. The sun was in a poor position to take pictures of the farmers market which is here on Fridays. 









Back on the trail, splitting the roadway. The houses on the left look like early 20th Century kit homes. They used to be worker housing for the Hooven Allison Factory, which is just behind them out of the picture. Hooven Allison was a big cordage maker and employer in Xenia until they sent the jobs overseas. 









Soon enough I was into the woods south of town. Cool in the shady green tunnel, with only a few other riders out. 









Hey! No Cars! Actually these guys were clearing up a significant amount of leaves and sticks downed by the storms the night before. There was evidence further on that they had cleared at least two trees across the trails. Kudos on the fast response. 









Soon I passed through Spring Valley. The store visible on the far left looked to have refreshments. 









You see a wonderful variety of trail users, recumbents, trikes, families, clubs, and tourists. I love seeing all the riders. 









A local gang tired to block my progress. Shouting was ignored, but they didn't know what to make of the brake squeal. They really started to move. In a second several of them were airborne, flying along next to me. They eventually figured out to split to the sides and let me by. 









There were other locals out. I didn't bother this guy. 









The woods were interspersed with open fields. 









I took note of this business in Corwin, where I left the trail to catch Rt. 73 over the Little Miami River to Rt. 42. I took 42 a few hundred yards south to Lower Springboro Rd. Just before I turned onto Lower Springboro, I was victim of the first assault I've ever been subject to while on a bike. Something struck me in the back, suprising me, but not painful, and I saw a half empty plastic soda bottle skittering off into the woods. The car passing was a red buick with two occupants, and I gave them the traditional salute, and that was that. A bit disappointing on the otherwise excellent ride. 









Lower Springboro Rd. climbs out of the river valley through farms and fields. 









Some pretty nice homes out this way. 









At Rt. 48 there was construction. I rode up close to see if I could cross, but it was very busy, so I took the detour south to Bunnell Hill Rd. Hmm, a road with hill in the name. I though this area was supposed to be flat. Fortunately, the hills were worse in the other direction, but since Rt. 48 was closed by construction too, all the traffic was routed along here, and I had no shoulder.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*The Little Miami Trail, and a visit to Cycles Gansaari, Part Two*

<H3>The Little Miami Trail, and a visit to Cycles Gansaari, Part Two.</H3>









Once I left the detour behind and was back onto Lower Springboro Rd, it wasn't long before I made it to town. I started my search for 305 S. Main. I found it and turned onto the side street, going under a tent set up for some town festivities planned for the next day, and found myself at the shop. 









Going in I met Justin, and we started talking a bit and looking around. This is the service area in the back. The owner, Gary, was with another customer, but as he passed me he asked if I was John, as he remembered my email of a couple of weeks before asking if they would be open. 










I couldn't hold out any longer, and headed into the room where they display their flagship line, Gansaari. These are bikes designed by Gary, and currently built by a framebuilder in Ohio. The is their fixed gear, the Scorcher, and the picture doesn't do the colors justice. 









This is the Flyer, a lugged steel all day rider. Again, thise pictures just don't sow the colors well. These are pretty bikes. 









Gary's entry into the 29 incher MTB field, the Whirlwind. 









On One Mary Bars on the Whirlwind. The shop has On One Midge, Mary and Mungo bars in stock, along with all sorts of other goodies, like Carradice bags, Nitto racks and bars, and of course, the more typical bike shop fare. 









Hanging in the corner are the St. Clair (left), a 559 or 650B allrounder, and the Van Cleve (right) road bike. Gary, Justin and I talked for quite a while about all things bike. I had the chance to meet Gary's wife Jean and his kids Samantha and Henri. It has got to be great to work right next to your house in a family business. Justin hadn't seen the Quickbeam in person (Gary had at a show), and we went out to see it. The front tire had gone flat, so I pulled the wheel and we went in to change it out. It least I didn't embarrass myself changing it. (It also continued my string of getting flats in the best places possible) 









While we were talking some more the UPS truck pulled up. The way Justin rushed out I knew something was up. With a big grin on his face, he brought back a bike box and disappeared into the back. A few minutes later he was back with his personal new frame, a scorcher with Fleur-de-lis lugs (like on the Flyer). 









A detail of the fork. This was maybe the prettiest frame I saw there. He is going to get it built up and bring it to the International Fixed Gear Symposium in Michigan in August. Gary is getting the same frame in different colors which will also be there. After a bit more talk I realized I was probably taking up their lunch break (or their whole afternoon!). I bought a coveted Gansaari hat (in red), and paid for my new tube and set of for Xenia. 









To avoid the construction detour, I tried riding eastward on Rt. 73. Big Mistake. High volume, high speed traffic, nearly non-existant shoulder. As soon as I could I went back south to my first route. Once back at the trail, I stopped in at the Corwin Peddler and had some water and a cherry slushy. Just the thing to calm the nerves after Rt. 73. Fianlly I headed back into Xenia. This photo is of crossing under the Rt. 42 Highway overpass heading north. 









Today's Map 


This was one of the best rides I've had this year. The trail is a great asset to the area, and that part of Ohio


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Cool*

Nice post. Like the lugs on that frame shot. Thanks.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

excellent post - thanks for sharing


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice shots and some real nice bikes in your post.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Looks like nice riding...*

(...except for the forced detour  ) It's pretty impressive to see something like Xenia Station, and the attention to maintenance, like the truck clearing the storm debris. 

How close is this to Dayton? I was born at Wright-Patterson AFB, so reading "Xenia" caught my attention.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Awesome!*

Man, that was like heaven. Your so lucky!


----------



## Mainardi (Apr 29, 2004)

*Nice post!!!!*

Nice ride! There's nothing like a holiday on wheels.
I live in Brasil. It's winter time. The days are fresh and sunny. Unfortunately only those who don't work can enjoy.... At least i have some weekends to ride.
SeeYa!


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*thank you for the post*

I grew up 2 miles from the Corwin Peddlar, and have ridden thousands upon thousands of miles on those trails around Waynesville, Springboro, Xenia and Dayton with the Dayton Cycling Club and Team Huffy / Team Dayton (now Airborne). It was very nostalgic to see your post, and yes, I've had many a ride whose entire goal was to get to Young's Jersey Dairy. 

Cheers, LFR


----------



## BR549 (Nov 8, 2004)

*small world*



Hjalti said:


> <H3>The Little Miami Trail, and a visit to Cycles Gansaari</H3>
> 
> Independence Day weekend found our family visiting my parents in Xenia, Ohio. Usually, we make this trip over the Christmas holidays, and since we were going out this time in warm weather, I made sure to bring my new Quickbeam along.
> 
> ...


My daughter & I were just in the area about a week after you . It rained every day we were there.Bought some fenders in Xenia (paid for them selfs in 3 days)Wish I would have known about Gaansari 's .We went to International Pro Bike Shop 15 West Franklin St. Bellbrook, Oh.It was a very interesting alot of different stuff mostly racing ,very european.We camped at John Bryan State Park (just outside Yellow Springs) Absoulutely great trail systems & a lot of their roads are also awesome. good post


----------

